# الغسل الكيمياوي لمنظومة ال ro



## الكيمياوي اكرم (14 مارس 2010)

الرجاء من لديه كتاب او مانول يشرح فيه عملية الغسل الكيمياوي والمواد المستخمة فيه لمنظومات ال ro وبالتفصيل وبشكل عملي ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## dinasor (15 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم هذة أول مشاركة لي في المنتدي الكريم ...
أولاً أخي أرجو التوضيح منك هل تريد الغسيل الكيماوي للوحدة أن تكون دائرة مغلقة أم غسيل عادي أرجو التوضيح وأنا أشرحلك إنشاء الله..


----------



## dinasor (15 مارس 2010)

أولاً :/ أخي الدائرة المغلقة هي دخول وخروج المواد من الوحدة الي تنك الغسيل ثم الي الوحدة مرة اخري حسب الوقت المعين لهذة المرحلة 
المواد المضافة للغسيل 
1- الغسيل بماء عادي لمدة ساعة علي الاقل .
2- اضافة مادة السيتريك أسيد الي تنك الغسيل (مثلاً لو كان تنك الغسيل للوحدة 5 متر نضيف 5ك سيتريك اسيد ) يظل الغسيل لمدة لا تقل عن ساعتين مع ملاحظة فرق الضغوط في الوحدة (الدلتا p) 
3- الغسيل بماء عادي مرة اخري لمدة لا تقل عن ساعة مرة أخري مع ملاحظة الضغط بالوحدة وعمل test للمياة الخارجة من الوحدة بالنسبة لـ terbadity .
4- وعند الانتهاء من الغسيل اذا كنت تريد توقف الوحدة وعدم استخدامها مثلا يجب الغسيل بالمياة العادية كل 3 أو 4 أيام لمدة 10 دقائق علي الاقل وإذا كنت تريد حفظ الوحدة نضيف مادة الصوديوم ميتا بيسلفايت علي مياة الغسيل .
وأي إستفسار انا في الخدمة ملاحظة :- ممنوع منعأً باتاً استخدام الكلور


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (15 مارس 2010)

شكر وتقدير لك اخي الكريم وجزيت خيرا ولكن هناك بعض المواد التي تضاف كمواد مزيلة للترسبات وقد يستخدم حامض الكبريتيك في عملية الغسل الكيمياوي


----------



## kadhim ali (15 مارس 2010)

*الغسل الكيمياوي للاغشية*

السلام عليكم
عسى ان ينفعك المرفق فية معلوات وافية وكافية واسئلك ومن يقرأءه الدعاء


----------



## kadhim ali (15 مارس 2010)

dinasor قال:


> أولاً :/ أخي الدائرة المغلقة هي دخول وخروج المواد من الوحدة الي تنك الغسيل ثم الي الوحدة مرة اخري حسب الوقت المعين لهذة المرحلة
> المواد المضافة للغسيل
> 1- الغسيل بماء عادي لمدة ساعة علي الاقل .
> 2- اضافة مادة السيتريك أسيد الي تنك الغسيل (مثلاً لو كان تنك الغسيل للوحدة 5 متر نضيف 5ك سيتريك اسيد ) يظل الغسيل لمدة لا تقل عن ساعتين مع ملاحظة فرق الضغوط في الوحدة (الدلتا p)
> ...


 اخي العزيز لاتوجد في وحدات التنافذ العكسي دوائر مغلقة ودوائر مفتوحة بل هناك مدة زمنية للغسل والغسل بالمواد لايقتصر على حامض الستريك كما ان هذه الحسبات خاطئة كيف تضيف 5 كغم ؟؟؟ لوحدة طاقتها 5 متر مكعب؟ بل تحسب المواد على اساس الاس الهيدوجيني والتركيز 
ولا اعلم من اتيت بالturbidty ولمفروض هي اقل ما يمكن وجدوه في المياه الداخله اما الحفظ للاغشية يا اخي عند انتاجها بدون تشغيل اي قبل الاستعمال يستخدم صدويوم ثايوسلفات اما بعد الاستعمال يستخدم الفورمالين 
كما ان هناك لكل مادة مترسبة محلول غسل وطريقة خاصة ارجو ان تستفيد من المرفق لجوابي للاخ اكرم


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (16 مارس 2010)

مشكوررر اخ كاظم وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## agabeain (28 مارس 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخى باشمهندس كاظم


----------



## ahmedaziz106 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

االسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اولا احب اشكر الاخوة المهندسين فى هذا الموقع على الجهد الذى يبذلو من معلومات وافدة لكل الاعضاء الموجودين وثانيا احب اعرف المواد الكيميائية لحفظ ال ro لاكثر من شهر


----------



## ahmedaziz106 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

والنسبة المطلوبة لحفظ الro 10 m3


----------



## جمال بشر (26 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااا


----------

